# mt martha tomorrow morning 15/1



## bitten_off (Nov 29, 2006)

gday all, im planning on heading out tomorrow morning for my first fish in ages - ive just got back from 5 and a half weeks in france for an exchange!
unfortunately im jetlagged so its quite possible i wont be showing until later on...but on the other hand im not used to sleeping with light and woke up at 6 thisd morning :? 
ill be launching a bit north of balcombe creek, theres a carpark there. 
look out for the shine off my incredibly white french winter skin in a small orange sot!
cheers and maybe see y ou tomorrow am.
nick


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

bitten_off said:


> look out for the shine off my incredibly white french winter skin in a small orange sot!
> nick


 :lol: hope ya got out and onto 'em lily-white


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

bitten_off said:


> look out for the shine off my incredibly white french winter skin in a small orange sot!
> nick


 :lol: hope ya got out and onto 'em lily-white


----------

